# 3M Accuspray



## finishesbykevyn

So I'm slowly getting an HVLP setup on the go at my shop. I just ordered in the 3M Accuspray gun. Thing looks incredible. 
First off, any opinions on this gun? 
2nd. I have I believe to be a 60 or 80gal compressor at the shop already. Thinking of using this. Thoughts? Also, would you use a 1/4" or 1/2" hose for this rig.? I've been a total airless guy for my whole life, so this hvlp is all a learning curve for me..


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Want to go buy an air hose today. Anybody ?! Woodco. RH. You holding out on me.


----------



## Woodco

Dont look at me. I use harbor freight stuff.


----------



## PNW Painter

Have you thought at all about how you’ll filter the air from your compressor before it gets to the gun? Compressed air can contain contaminates such as water, rust, grease, etc... that can all cause finish issues.

At a bare minimum you can use a mini Desiccant filter at your gun:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014DEV6...olid=3JH6MZCFPFD8S&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

I use a glass bulb filter coming out of the compressor, and a plastic disposable right at the gun.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

PNW Painter said:


> Have you thought at all about how you’ll filter the air from your compressor before it gets to the gun? Compressed air can contain contaminates such as water, rust, grease, etc... that can all cause finish issues.
> 
> At a bare minimum you can use a mini Desiccant filter at your gun:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014DEV6...olid=3JH6MZCFPFD8S&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. No I didnt. I had a feeling there would be a missing link. Now that you mention it it's so obvious. Haha. Like I said, I'm such an airless guy. Figured I would try to make use of this huge compressor in the shop. Would 1 of those filters be enough, or would/ could you put 1 at the gun and 1 at the tank?


----------



## Woodco

Its best to do both. The big filter i use at the compressor was about $25. The disposables at the gun are less than $10. Its not worth the headache to skimp on either. You have to get the fittings for it too. The big filter I use has the in/out connections backwards, so I use a few adapter fittings. I have it set to quick connect to the compressor, then I quick connect my hose into it. The disposable screws right in to the line. I use these plastic ones that will break easily if you drop it on a hard surface.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Thanks guys. So what size hose should I buy then?


----------



## Woodco

Buy a regular compressor hose, but get the 1 1/2' whip at the gun.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

PNW Painter said:


> Have you thought at all about how you’ll filter the air from your compressor before it gets to the gun? Compressed air can contain contaminates such as water, rust, grease, etc... that can all cause finish issues.
> 
> At a bare minimum you can use a mini Desiccant filter at your gun:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014DEV6...olid=3JH6MZCFPFD8S&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PNW painter. What size hose would you recommend? 1/4 or 1/2 " What the difference be?


----------



## RH

Sorry, I passed on replying when this first came out because I really have no idea what size hose you should use when running one off a compressor - all of my HVLP experience is with using a turbine. Woodco seems to have some good experience with that kind of set up so I would follow his advice.


----------



## PNW Painter

I’m far from an expert when it comes to HVLP setups, but I’ve gotten a ton of great advice and parts from Wesco. They sell automotive paint and supplies. 

A 1/4 air hose should work just fine. I’ve been using a Flexzilla air hose with my HVLP and it’s worked well for me. Another good option are air hoses from Amflo.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...dpPl=1&dpID=51A0-gPaKVL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...s=air+hose&dpPl=1&dpID=51wjlz6fUML&ref=plSrch



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter

Since you’re still working on you’re setup, here’s a link to Spraygunworld that you might find helpful for setting up air compressor lines and filtration in your shop.

http://www.spraygunworld.com/Information2/AirFilters.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn

PNW Painter said:


> I’m far from an expert when it comes to HVLP setups, but I’ve gotten a ton of great advice and parts from Wesco. They sell automotive paint and supplies.
> 
> A 1/4 air hose should work just fine. I’ve been using a Flexzilla air hose with my HVLP and it’s worked well for me. Another good option are air hoses from Amflo.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...dpPl=1&dpID=51A0-gPaKVL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...s=air+hose&dpPl=1&dpID=51wjlz6fUML&ref=plSrch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. So I'm set up already. Spent the last couple days experimenting with the new setup. Will attach a couple pics. I'm not entirely sure what I'm hoping to accomplish with this rig as I could probably refinish a Ferrari with it now. 
Sprayed some of that breakthrough and some advance for starters. Not sure if I'm liking it so far. I find the HVLP puts it on sooo thin. A lot slower than the airless too that's for sure..Was using th 1.8 tip. Biggest one that came with the gun. Will experiment with it a bit more.
Also going to try spraying some BIN and clearcoats. I imagine it's better suited for those types of material. Ended up going with a 3/8 hose and a quote expensive filter/dryer. ($150). Anyhow, got some fun ahead I'm sure.


----------



## Mr Smith

HVLP's are best for stain application, precat lacquer, and possibly BIN. It really isn't very good for acrylics and other thicker materials. I haven't tried it with breakthrough and sold my HVLP a few years ago after a decade of trying to make it work. I only had a 3 stage so possibly the 6 stage sprayers are a lot better. I don't lacquer and never do any interior staining.

I know Cloverdale Paint sells a quick drying oil based enamel that many use for exterior doors. A painter I know uses a Titan 3 stage and it works great for that application.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Mr Smith said:


> HVLP's are best for stain application, precat lacquer, and possibly BIN. It really isn't very good for acrylics and other thicker materials. I haven't tried it with breakthrough and sold my HVLP a few years ago after a decade of trying to make it work. I only had a 3 stage so possibly the 6 stage sprayers are a lot better. I don't lacquer and never do any interior staining.
> 
> I know Cloverdale Paint sells a quick drying oil based enamel that many use for exterior doors. A painter I know uses a Titan 3 stage and it works great for that application.


Mr Smith. Are you back wiping your stain after spraying? Have never spray finished stain with an hvlp... Also have you sprayed any waterbased stains?


----------



## Mr Smith

finishesbykevyn said:


> Mr Smith. Are you back wiping your stain after spraying? Have never spray finished stain with an hvlp... Also have you sprayed any waterbased stains?


I've never done it but have watched another guy spray stain out of his HVLP. "The Wood Craftsman" has some cool videos. Here is one where he sprays on Sherwood waterbased stain (S64 series) and wipes it off with shop paper towels.He starts spraying at 7:30
He uses the Kem Aqua clear top coat. That video is from 7 years ago and he's made a lot of vids since. I'm sure he would tell you what he's using today if you contacted him.


----------



## Mr Smith

Here is a newer video where 'the Wood craftsman' uses a Valspar stain and waterborne lacquer system.

Scott used Valspar Zenith Waterborne Red Mahogany wipe stain sprayed on with a Bostich gravity feed HVLP spray gun and then wiped off with a clean lint free disposable towel.Next he applied the first of two coats of the Valspar Zenith Waterborne precatalyzed lacquer 20 sheen with a Kremlin Airmix 10:14 air assisted airless system with a rare Kremlin JX Airmix spray gun.

Interesting that he experienced some micro bubbling but learned that he had to use a bigger tip and lower pressure to correct it.

Settings:
500 psi (fluid)
12 psi (air)
Kremlin 9.152 tip (0.012") tip

"The one thing I learned about waterborne lacquer finishes is that bigger is some times better which is opposite for solvent borne coatings.

He says the KA+ tends to run more on vertical surfaces than the Valspar Zenith.


----------

